# HR24-200 response is incredibly slow



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

First Keypress after unit is off takes 20-40 secs. Later keypresses take the same. Replaced batteries in remote - no change. What's going on? Any clues? I am tired of getting a release and having my units slow to a crawl. Almost un-usable.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

When you raised this question in another thread, I replied to your speculation that it could be related to macros. It probably is. Try reading the thread you said you looked at, and I think you'll find a key to it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> First Keypress after unit is off takes 20-40 secs. Later keypresses take the same. Replaced batteries in remote - no change. What's going on? Any clues? I am tired of getting a release and having my units slow to a crawl. Almost un-usable.


I have 2 HR24-100 DVRs.
The one in the bedroom is fast. I turn it on, as soon as there is a picture the remote works and is fast.

The one in the den is a different story. I turn it on and after the picture comes to the screen it is now taking 70 seconds before the Guide or any other key press will be registered. After that it works as it should.
I have done a Restart Receiver, Cleared the NVRAM, Deleted about 25% of my recordings which leaves me with 80% free space and I have no Keyword or Macro searches.
When I first noticed this it was taking 40 seconds to react to the first press of a remote button and as time goes by it is slowly increasing.


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

This was/is a known issue with HDDVR's. IIRCC the fix was to put the receiver and remote in RF mode if the remote supports it.
You can tell it's RF by a FCC sticker on the back of the remote, or the ID in the top left goes like this RCXXR(XX).
if your remote is not RF and is a RC64 or RC65 ID try to disable model ID on the remote.
in DTV mode on the remote
Mute+Select
input code 963
Four blinks after the code means it's off
Two blinks means it's on. 
This can in some cases speed up the response of the unit to the remote as it removes the identification coding from the commands so the unit doesn't need to sift extra data to get the command request.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I did the 963 code and got 2 links before I turned my slow start receiver and it did nothing to help it.
I use 2 different remotes and don't want to go thru switching them to RF.
One is when I use the TV speakers and the other is to use the Yamaha surround sound and speakers.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

When I have issues with my 24s such as yours, I flush the Guide data and that usually clears the problems up. Not always, but most of the time.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I will try that Monday morning and let it build the guide during the day. I have lots scheduled to record starting tomorrow morning.
It is not a real problem since it acts fine after that.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Perhaps a bad hard drive. Have you tried running the BIST test


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Perhaps a bad hard drive. Have you tried running the BIST test
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Not usually a symptom of a bad HDD, in Jimmie's case. Easy enough to find out, all he's gotta do is stick an external drive on the HR. But, I guess it could be.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I did the double restart yesterday after I got off of here.
This helped a little bit. It now takes 40 seconds instead of the 70 seconds after the TV comes on.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Smart Short test and File system test both Passed.

Running Smart Long test now.
Appears this test takes one minute for one percent of testing. *Edit: *This test finally finished with a Passed.

What is the LBA Fix ?

There were some other tests for internals before getting to the hard drive tests ? What about those ?

Thanks


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

After running the 3 tests yesterday ( File System, Smart Short and Smart Long ) ,
this morning the TV started up and after the picture was on the screen I pressed the Guide button and it popped right up. No delay time at all.

It is as if just the running of the tests did something to help.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've always assumed (danger!) that the long test mapped out bad HD sectors.....?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> I've always assumed (danger!) that the long test mapped out bad HD sectors.....?


I have about 15 or more recordings. I will FF thru them to see if anything pops up. I will post back the results.

*Update: *I have reviewed all my recordings using FF4 and do not see anything unusual. I still appear to have the same amount of Free Space on my drive.

For anyone reading this make sure you have about 2-1/2-3 hours to run these 3 tests. The Smart Long test takes about 100 minutes to run it.

*Update: It appears that the one fast start up was it's limit or a fluke.*
* My start up time / response to remote has gone back to 70 seconds.*
*I am done with this one.*


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I had an idea this morning and I tried it.
I know that IR interference can cause a lot of problems. The difference between my 2 setups is the TV is a different brand.
Just now I turned on the DirecTV receiver only. I then pressed the Guide, Exit, Menu , Exit, etc. and all worked instantly. No 70 second wait.

I then turned on my TV and the remote stopped working until the TV warmed up. Yep, 70 seconds.

One of these days I will try the RF mode just to see how it works.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

I have RF remote active on my HR24 and no macros. It consistently take 7-10 seconds to recognize a keypress. All responses are maddingly slow. My HR 20s and 21 using IR respond instantly to keypresses.


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> I had an idea this morning and I tried it.
> I know that IR interference can cause a lot of problems. The difference between my 2 setups is the TV is a different brand.
> Just now I turned on the DirecTV receiver only. I then pressed the Guide, Exit, Menu , Exit, etc. and all worked instantly. No 70 second wait.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it's high probability of IR interference from the TV. You can determine this extremely quickly with some blue painters tape if you have any on hand. put a piece over the IR sensor of the receiver. The problem is most prevalent with VIZO TV's. 
You can try regular masking tape but I've not heard if that works or not. I know the blue painters tape does work for IR interference.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have used Scotch tape on my dead HR23 when I had it. You put it on and then color over it with a magic marker or marks a lot and it works just fine.
Once the TV warms up the response to the remote is instant so it is not a big deal.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Jon J said:


> I have RF remote active on my HR24 and no macros. It consistently take 7-10 seconds to recognize a keypress. All responses are maddingly slow. My HR 20s and 21 using IR respond instantly to keypresses.


Thanks.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

Do any of you guys have Keyword Autorecord Series Recordings (some people also call these ARSLs)?

An example of an ARSL would be one that uses a boolean keyword like "AALL" or "AANY" ?

I had problems with my HR23 taking well over a minute to start up until I removed my ARSL. Also I had an HR24 that would stop responding to remote commands for ~60 seconds or so. The non-responsive slowness didn't happen all the time - but it happened often enough to be very annoying. It wasn't just bringing up the guide or specific actions, it would freeze at seemingly random times doing all different things.

Here are a few videos showing my HR24 becoming non-responsive:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP_hsyd935I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NihJS_vBr8

Unfortunately I don't have a video of the HR23 taking long to power up with the ARSL.

The quick solution was to remove all ARSLs and manually search and record things. 

My final solution ended up being changing my ARSL. I changed from "AALL HDTV RANGERS" & Sports & Hockey to "AALL RANGERS" & Sports & Hockey and the slow downs stopped. I was also told using "AALL RANGERS EVENTS" & Sports & Hockey might be a good solution to prevent recording of Pre and Post game shows - but never got around to changing it on my HR24.

Hope this helps someone. jimmie57 I know you were closely following the ARSL issue so I don't think this is your issue, but it might help others.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't have any of those keywords, etc. for searches.

When I press a button on the remote, the power light does not flash. This tells me the signal is not registering in the receiver at all.
After the initial delay on startup, I have not delays of any button presses.


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> I have used Scotch tape on my dead HR23 when I had it. You put it on and then color over it with a magic marker or marks a lot and it works just fine.
> Once the TV warms up the response to the remote is instant so it is not a big deal.


good to know thank you. 
After rereading your post more awake this time :sleeping: sounds like it's only a problem when the TV is cold? 
Are you connected with HDMI? have you tried a new cable or changing over to component cabling?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

otaliema said:


> good to know thank you.
> After rereading your post more awake this time :sleeping: sounds like it's only a problem when the TV is cold?
> Are you connected with HDMI? have you tried a new cable or changing over to component cabling?


It is IR interference. I am sure of this.
I am connected using the Component cable set up.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

What I found to truly "wake up" the HR24 was to change channels repeatedly in quick motion, which will get better response, but if you don't use any of the menus or have the same channel for a long time, then it slows down again.


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> It is IR interference. I am sure of this.
> I am connected using the Component cable set up.


Gotcha, well program the remote to RF, I know you mentioned you had two remotes, you could program AV1/2 to sound system and volume lock that mode but don't unlock the remote first that way it controls said system when in that mode but the main sound system in in DTV mode. Or is it unlock it in tv mode but don't lock it in another mode to do that. gah been too long senece i tried lol



acostapimps said:


> What I found to truly "wake up" the HR24 was to change channels repeatedly in quick motion, which will get better response, but if you don't use any of the menus or have the same channel for a long time, then it slows down again.


Odd it's like it's building foot prints in the memory like windows/andorids with recently used programs...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

You won't believe what I am trying now.

I moved my TV forward on the stand about 3 inches. I moved the DVR towards the rear of the stand about 3 inches to get it to not be located in front of the TV screen.
Next I cut a 3 inch wide top of a cardboard box lid about 12 inches long.
Then I scotch taped it to the top of the DVR and made about 2 inches of it stick out from the face of the DVR, kinda like the eve on the house roof.
Remote works really well.

Will see what it does in the morning after it has slept all night.
I will post back the results after 2 cold start ups.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I have 2 HR24-100 DVRs.
> The one in the bedroom is fast. I turn it on, as soon as there is a picture the remote works and is fast.
> 
> The one in the den is a different story. I turn it on and after the picture comes to the screen it is now taking 70 seconds before the Guide or any other key press will be registered. After that it works as it should.
> ...


Which TV is attached to the 24 that is giving you problems?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> You won't believe what I am trying now.
> 
> I moved my TV forward on the stand about 3 inches. I moved the DVR towards the rear of the stand about 3 inches to get it to not be located in front of the TV screen.
> Next I cut a 3 inch wide top of a cardboard box lid about 12 inches long.
> ...


I've always had quite a few HRs that I don't use for viewing. They are used as servers. When I do have to use one of them, I've come to expect a bit of a wake up period. I think that must be inherent in the HRs. Just an opinion based on personal experience. I only use 3 HRs and the other 9 as servers. I never see that wake up problem on the 3 I use constantly and almost always see it on the servers. It's gotten to the point that I expect a delay on startup with the servers.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Which TV is attached to the 24 that is giving you problems?
> 
> Rich


Samsung.
LOL, the shade / blocker over the edge / moving the DVR back and moving the TV forward worked. I just turned it on. When the picture came to the screen I pressed the Guide button and the power light flashed and the Guide popped right up. Pressed the Exit button and it did.
It is amazing that such a little thing could make a difference in the response of the remote.
Of course this is jut one startup. I will check it again tomorrow morning and see if it truly is fixed.

*Edit / Addition: *This might be one of the reasons the receiver in the bedroom responded better than the one in the den. The receiver in the bedroom is on a shelf under the TV. The TV is on the top and the material for the stand is* all wood*. The stand in the den is set up the same way except it is a metal frame and *glass shelves*. The glass might have been allowing the IR rays to go thru to the face of the DVR and the wood was not.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Samsung.
> LOL, the shade / blocker over the edge / moving the DVR back and moving the TV forward worked. I just turned it on. When the picture came to the screen I pressed the Guide button and the power light flashed and the Guide popped right up. Pressed the Exit button and it did.
> It is amazing that such a little thing could make a difference in the response of the remote.
> Of course this is jut one startup. I will check it again tomorrow morning and see if it truly is fixed.
> ...


Samsung. Huh. That's kinda disappointing. Hoped it was the Vizio. All I have is plasmas and I've never had a problem. No wonder the Guide data flush didn't help. Live and learn.

You'd think the TV manufacturers would be aware of this problem and fix it somehow, wouldn't you?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> Samsung. Huh. That's kinda disappointing. Hoped it was the Vizio. All I have is plasmas and I've never had a problem. No wonder the Guide data flush didn't help. Live and learn.
> 
> You'd think the TV manufacturers would be aware of this problem and fix it somehow, wouldn't you?
> 
> Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have been hearing IR problems ever since I got on the Forums.

DirecTV has so much problems with IR interference I would think they would put a better filter in the front of the box to filter is out.
You never hear of the TV volume, etc. or my Yamaha, etc. having a problem responding, it seems to always be the receiver for DirecTV.

I had turned it off this morning after I posted and I just turned the system on again. Works instantly now as soon as there is a picture on the TV so that you can see what it did.

*Edit / Add: * 3 times in a row with instant response to the remote on a cold fresh start up. I am certain that the 2" wide shield of cardboard over the front of the receiver is doing the job of blocking the IR that is coming from the TV and thru the glass surface between the TV and the DirecTV receiver..


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> When you raised this question in another thread, I replied to your speculation that it could be related to macros. It probably is. Try reading the thread you said you looked at, and I think you'll find a key to it.


Thanks. I've been off the grid for a month on tour so haven't had a chance to be home to check this all out. I am not even sure what thread I was looking at honestly. All I remember is some static on here regarding the AALL option.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> Thanks. I've been off the grid for a month on tour so haven't had a chance to be home to check this all out. I am not even sure what thread I was looking at honestly. All I remember is some static on here regarding the AALL option.


Heh. I've forgotten, too. If not a hassle, you could simply delete all macros and see if that does it rather than searching threads. I seldom use them myself, but there are a handful of guys who're adept with them.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

May I ask what band you bang for? (On drums, nothing else implied!!)


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Heh. I've forgotten, too. If not a hassle, you could simply delete all macros and see if that does it rather than searching threads. I seldom use them myself, but there are a handful of guys who're adept with them.


We live by them. I'm gone a lot and need to have them.



Laxguy said:


> May I ask what band you bang for? (On drums, nothing else implied!!)


I'm a hired gun. In this case, I was playing for a small off-broadway musical tour on the east coast as a sub for a guy who got sick.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Cool. I hope others will chime in to give some answers here and in the other thread. I am too inexperienced with macros here to help much. 
Don't forget you can also remote record via iPhone, iPad, or DirecTV's website.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I use Boolean search ARSL's on all 3 of my HR2x models....a 20 and two 22 models...and we all know the 22's are not the speediest dvrs....I rarely see any sluggishness, but occasionally I do and just perform a menu restart, other times I may find a HDD starting to fail, so I grab a new drive, copy all the shows over to the new drive and hook it back up....speed comes right back...I use external encliosures housing 2TB drives on all 3....its very easy to swap/replace a failing HDD. I've gone through about 5 drives between my 3 dvrs over the last 6 years.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

I'd like to resurrect this. My HR24 is killing me. After staying on a channel for any length of time, the remote stops responding. I've got the remote in RF mode. I have a Vizio TV. The receiver is under the TV to the left. I've removed the ARSLs. I just am at a loss as to what to do.

FYI, I used to have an HR21 in this same location - swapped it with the HR24 and put a Genie down where the HR24 was (haven't updated my sig yet). The HR21 was ridiculously slow so I assumed it was dying which is why I moved the HR24 up here. Unfortunately, I'm having the same issues.

Any clues what could be causing this remote/receiver sluggishness? I notice the HR24 will eventually receive the remote command (flickering light on unit) but the unit wont respond for up to 30 seconds. For example, if I press INFO, if and only if the unit receives the command, it takes 30 seconds to show the info bar. After it "wakes up", it will work until I quit pressing keys, and then it "goes back to sleep". Sometimes, I have to press a key 10-20 times before the unit will respond.

Very frustrating.

Thoughts?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Drummerboy523

I know that you are in RF mode on the remote, but, as a test,
the next time you think it will not receive the remote signal use your TV remote and turn the TV to OFF.
Then press the Info or other button and see if the light on the DTV receiver flashes.
If it does, turn the TV back on and see if it took the remote command.


----------

